# Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose



## Maverick3k (12. März 2019)

*Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose*

Hi,

ich habe mir kürzlich blind ein Messgerät von Voltcraft geholt. Das EM 1000Basic DE. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob das überhaupt genau misst. Das diese Geräte nicht 100% genau messen weiß ich, das geht nur, wenn man geeichte Geräte vom Stromanbieter nimmt. Es ist mir natürlich ebenfalls bewusst, dass man unterschiedliche  Messgeräte nicht vergleichen kann und das selbst die gleichen Geräte  nicht zwangsläufig die gleichen Werte anzeigen (müssen).

Mein Rechner:



Spoiler





|||
OS|Win 8.1
CPU|i7 6700k @ 4GHZ|(kein OC)
RAM|2x 16 GB DDR4@2400 XMP|1.35v oder so
CPU Kühler|Corsair Hydro H80i GT|mit angepasster Lüfterkurve
GPU|Asus GTX  1070 Dual OC|kein Custom OC; sondern nur Werks OC
Netzteil|bequiet Straight Power E10 600W
Gehäuselüfter|2 (kamen mit dem Fractal R5)|@5v
|
Maus|Speedlink Decus Respec|USB|wird demnächst ersetzt
Tastatur|Billig Logitech, PS2|wird demnächst ersetzt
Gamepad|Wireless, USB Dongle
|
1 SSD 2,5"|Crucial M4|
1 HDD 2,5"|(Samsung HM320HI| 5400 RPM
2 HDD 3,5"|WD 10 EZEX| 7200 RPM
1 HDD 3,5"|Maxtor 7V300F0|7200 RPM
6 HDD 3,5"|xtern|5400-7200 RPM|laufen nur On-Demand




Der Rechner verbraucht im Idle ca. 57w. Mit offenen Browser (während ich das hier schreibe) sind es 57-63w - schwankend.

Gucke ich ein Youtube Video, fängt es so mit 90-110w an und geht langsam runter Richtung 57w, schwankt aber auch mal bis zu 110 und geht wieder runter, aber meist sind es so ~65w max.




*Video Encoding mit Handbrake|Verbrauch*

CPU|~140-180 Watt
GPU|~130-180 Watt

Spiele via DSR 1440p



*Spiel*
|
*Auflösung|Settings|Verbrauch|Kommentar
*
Assassins Creed: Odyssey|1440p DSR|Ultra Preset|~250-280w
Wolfenstein 2|1440p DSR|maxxed out|~230-250w| im "Casino"-Bereich
Shadow Tactics: Blade of the Shogun|1440p DSR|maxxed out|~250w
Strange Brigade|1440p DSR|Ultra Preset|~240w|Vulkan, allerdings in der ersten Map

Kommt der Verbrauch in etwa hin? Rein von der CPU (91w) und GPU (150w*) sollten das ~241w sein. Nachdem die Grafikkarte etwas übertaktet ist, sollten die Werte also halbwegs stimmen, oder? Die Founders Edition der Karte ist ja eigentlich mit etwa 150w angegeben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2019)

*AW: Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose*

Die Messwerte sind nicht nur im völlig normalen sondern auch ziemlich genau im zu erwartenden Bereich.

Dein Messgerät funktioniert wie es soll. Jetzt verstehst du, warum wir in 90% aller Netzteilberatungsthreads immer wieder erzählen (und erklären) müssen, warum das vom TE gewählte Gerät viel zu groß ist. Man muss schon sehr teure Hardware haben und die ziemlich treten um überhaupt mal über reale 400W zu kommen.

Denn bedenke: Dein E10 hat vielleicht eine Effizienz von knapp 90%. Wenn du also 240-250W misst mit deinem Messgerät verbraucht die Hardware netto (und das ist der relevante Verbrauchswert für eine Netzteildimensionierung!) nur rund 220W.

Die breite Masse der Spiele-PCs da draußen verbraucht beim Spielen deutlich unter 300W. Nur die brutalen Gaming-Maschinen (9900K@OC + 2080Ti am Anschlag oder sowas) kommen höher. UNd selbst dann sind 500W ohne extreme Gewalt (Prime95+Furmark) nicht wirklich erreichbar.


----------



## Maverick3k (12. März 2019)

*AW: Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose*

Naja, nur wie weiß ich, ob das Gerät genau misst?

Wir haben bspw. einen sehr alten Wasserkocher. Laut Gerätaufdruck soll er 2260w verbrauchen. Packe ich das Messgerät rein, sind es "nur" ~1.940w.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2019)

*AW: Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Naja, nur wie weiß ich, ob das Gerät genau misst?



Gar nicht. Du musst den Angaben des Herstellers glauben (der eine Messtoleranz angibt) da du keine definierte Lastquelle hast an der du nachprüfen könntest. Wasserkocher und ähnliche Geräte sind dafür ungeeeignet da die dortigen Angaben nur Maximalwerte sind - bedeutet dein Wocher darf höchstens 2260W verbrauchen. Und daran hält er sich wie du siehst. 

Was noch halbwegs gut geht sind die guten alten Glühbirnen - eine 100W Glühbirne (die schon längere Zeit brennt) verbraucht tatsächlich ziemlich genau 100W - aber auch das hilft dir nicht, da die Messungenauigkeit deines Messgerätes wahrscheinlich kleiner ist als die Fertigungstoleranz der Glühbirne - sprich wenn du bei der Birne 102W messen würdest weißt du nicht ob dein Gerät 2W falsch misst oder ob die Birne tatsächlich 102 W braucht oder ob die Birne 101 braucht und dein gerät 1 zu viel misst usw.

Wenn du wirklich genaue Geräte willst musste richtig Geld ausgeben und Geräte kaufen, die von geeigneten Stellen (etwa der DaKKs oder der MPA) kalibriert sind. Das ist für deine Anwendung aber ziemlich... naja... übertrieben.


----------



## Maverick3k (13. März 2019)

*AW: Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose*

Also geben diese Geräte im Grunde nur einen Richtwert.

Danke dir


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2019)

*AW: Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Also geben diese Geräte im Grunde nur einen Richtwert.



Naja, du kennst sicher den Spruch "Wer misst misst Mist". Alle Messgeräte haben Messabweichungen - gerade die günstigen für den hausgebrauch auch vergleichsweise große was aber nichts ausmacht weil 2% mehr oder weniger zu Hause beim Stromverbrauchmessen die Kuh nicht fett machen.
Im Industriellen bereich wos drauf ankommt gibts dann wesentlich genauere und auch regelmäßig geprüfte Messmittel, unter Laborbedingungen gehts nochmal (viel) genauer/teurer.

"Richtwerte" sind sozusagen nahezu alle Messungen, die Frage ist nur ob dir die Genauigkeit ausreicht oder überhaupt bewusst ist. Wie viele Gespräche hört man beispielsweise mit wo Leute diskutieren obs jetzt 8 Grad warm war heuite Morgen oder 6 wo doch Autothermometer 6,5 angezeigt hat aber Wetterstation 8° und haste nicht gesehen. Dabei sind die Messungenauigkeiten all dieser Billigstsensoren viel höher als der Unterschied über den sich da oft gestritten wird (besonders wenn man die komplette Messunsicherheit betrachtet wo noch andere geräteunabhängige Größen wie "Mensch" vorkommen).


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2019)

*AW: Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Also geben diese Geräte im Grunde nur einen Richtwert.
> 
> Danke dir



Das passt schon. Die Werte wirst du mit anderen Messgeräten nicht anders haben und die stimmen auch ganz gut. Deine Hardware liegt nicht 50 Watt darüber oder so.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. März 2019)

*AW: Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose*

Als alter Informationselektroniker und staatl. geprüfter Medizintechniker, inzwischen wieder in der Medizintechnik tätig kann ich zusätzlich noch meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich arbeite mit geeichten Meßgeräten von Agilent, ebro, testo, Fluke, Gossen Metrawatt und Tektronix.

Wenn ich Urlaub mache, schicke ich die Geräte zum Kalbrierdienst, was extrem teuer ist. Noch nie war es nötig, die Meßgeräte nachzukalibrieren. Ich markiere nämlich die Trimmer mit im Grunde Nagellack.

Heutzutage kannste im Grunde diese einfachen Messungen am Netz mit so einer Conrad Keule aus China machen. Das wird sich nicht signifikant unterscheiden. Ausser dasse mit der Conrad Stromfresserkeule keine gelochte Plakette drauf hast.


Ich habe als Kind meine Sachen bei Conrad bestellt und die Sachen waren immer gut.  Bei Reichelt gibts auch für Profis und für Privatleute Sachen. Ich finde Reichelt besser als Conrad.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2019)

*AW: Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose*

Die billigen Geräte müssen hinsichtlich der Messgenauigkeit nicht zwingend schlechter sein als die sauteuren geeichten Geräte, das stimmt. Aber sie _dürfen_ es.

Klar, wenn ich (theoretisch ideale) 100W messen will und hab ein teures Messgerät mit 0,05% UNgenauigkeit zeigt das mir vielleicht "100,03" oder sowas an. Messe ich dasselbe mit nem Chinaschinken der +/-2% hat zeigt der vielleicht "100" an.

Das Ding ist nur: Bei den 100,03 des teuren Gerätes weiß ich sicher, dass es keine 99 oder 101 sind. Beim billigen weiß ichs nicht.

Wie aber schon mehrfach gesagt wurde: In dem Anwendungsbereich ist das auch einfach völlig wumpe. Es geht ja drum zu wissen obs 70, 100 oder 150W sind  und nicht ob 143,4 oder doch 143,8.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. März 2019)

*AW: Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose*

Hinzu kommt nochzu wissen, dass das Netz je nach Auslastung auch Spannungsveränderungen mitmacht. Früher waren wir mal bei 220 V, in USA bei 110 Volt. Inzwischen sind wir bei 245 Volt und in USA an die 130 Volt, was aber je nach Netzauslastung und Installation vom E-Werk über die Strommasten und Trafostationen bis durch die Hausinstallation auch schwankt.

Solch ein Schaltnetzteil wie im PC regelt auch mit mal mehr oder weniger Verlustleistung, dann die Hardware, die triggert, letztlich noch das Task Resheduling der CPU mündend im Kernel des OS. Falsch wäre es zu denken, son Conrad China Teil zeigt mir jetzt 143,4 an und 10 Minuten später im selben Spiel 160,9 Watt. Das Ding taugt wohl nix, der Gedanke ist falsch.

Das Conrad Ding ist gut, basta.


----------



## lord_mogul (21. März 2019)

*AW: Strommessgeräte  für die Steckdose*

Hab hier auch nur ein günstiges, damit mal ein Stark übertaktetes System unter Extremlast gemessen (das 2. in meiner Sig) und das war aufgrund der Taktung ziemlich genau da wo das Netzteil schwitzt aber noch stabil läuft. 
Die günstigen Geräte sind wirklich nur ein bisschen ungenauer, aber geben immernoch nen guten Richtwert ab. und ob der Rechner jetzt 2W mehr oder weniger verbraucht macht sich im Alltag auch nicht bemerkbar.

Die Stellen an denen der Renderprozess im Verbrauch absackt kann einfach der Wechsel vom 1st Pass zum 2nd Pass sein.


----------

